# Passage de MobileMe à iCloud



## imib (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu comme beaucoup de gens la pub à la télé du nouveau iPhone 4G.  Le concept du iCloud est vraiment bien.  J'ai l'impression que c'est une suite logique de MobileMe mais en consultant le site apple aujourd'hui, j'ai remarqué que la fonctionnalité iDisk et l'hébergement de sites web via MobileMe ne vont plus exister sous iCloud. 
Est ce que c'est vrai? 
Que vont devenir les 20Go de documents que j'héberge sur l'idisk sur MobileMe?  Sans compter les sites web que j'ai créées? 
Avez vous la réponse?
Faudra t il que je change d'OS, (passer sur Lion, mais je n'ai que des avis négatifs), soit sur un système d'hébergement différent d'ici le 30/06/2012?  Si c'est le cas, avez vous des pistes alternatives?
Pour le moment, j'ai dans mon entreprise 4 macs sous OS 10.5.8
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Powerdom (6 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Oui le idisk tel que nous le connaissons va disparaitre en juin prochain. l'hébergement de site également.
Pour le moment le cloud offre 5 GO mais moyennant finance on peut augmenter ce quota.... 

Moi je suis très content de Lion.


----------



## CBi (6 Décembre 2011)

Le sujet est déjà traité sur le forum, mais en gros Apple nous force effectivement à l'abandonner. Heureusement les alternatives existent: pour les sites iWeb, il est possible de les exporter sur Dropbox (très simplement mais adresses url compliquées) ou de recourir à Google Sites (très efficace mais un peu contraint pour la mise en page) ou encore à un hébergeur payant. Google Sites associé à Picasa permet de remplacer à peu près Gallery.  En remplacement de iDisk, Google Docs est une solution, ou Box.net, ou encore Dropbox, simple mais qui impose de conserver une copie des fichiers sur son DD. Pour Back to my Mac aussi, une solution alternative existe, gratuite pour une utilisation privée. Pour la messagerie, je suis simplement passé à Gmail. 

 Donc finalement on y arrive sans trop de difficultés. Le plus difficile reste à comprendre pourquoi cet abandon de MobileMe...


----------



## fabfabcemoi (13 Décembre 2011)

Je suis sur MobileMe et très content, pas envie de passer à iCloud, mais au 30/06 le service MobileMe n'existera plus. Je ne comprends pas. Sauf si Apple propose avant le 30/06 des services pour remplacer gallerie, iDisk, l'hébergement des sites internet Mais je crois que je peux rêver. En plus un truc que je trouve génial avec MobileMe c'est de générer plusieurs adresses mail pour un seul compte, j'ai 5 pseudos différents (pour 5 usages différents) et j'ai lu il y a peu que ça allait être réduit à 3. Cela veut-il dire que je vais perdre 2 des ces pseudos ?


----------



## GuillaumeFM (15 Décembre 2011)

Moi aussi je suis très content de MobileMe. L'arrêt de ce service est vraiment un coup dur pour moi. J'ai un site Internet professionnel hébergé par MobileMe. J'ai distribué des tonnes de cartes de visites qui pointent vers ce site. Sans parler de mon adresse e-mail que j'ai donné à la terre entière. Ils pourraient au minimum assurer la pérennité des adresses pour qu'on puisse ensuite les router vers autre choses... Changer d'adresse e-mail et d'URL c'est vraiment beaucoup de boulot pour pas grand chose. 

Au fait qu'est-ce qu'il y a de bien dans ICloud ???


----------



## fabfabcemoi (15 Décembre 2011)

Je pense qu'on ne doit pas être que deux à regretter tout ça


----------



## Nicomad (23 Décembre 2011)

Pareil, les gars...

En plus, le souci, c'est que mes Mac son âgés (un macbookpro ancienne génération et un iMac sur iOS 10.5.8) et que j'ai donc peur de tout perdre sauf pour mon iPhone. Parce qu'on nous dit :



*Mettez vos ordinateurs à jour.* 													 													Mac : Faites la mise à niveau vers OS X Lion v10.7.2
 													PC :   Faites la mise à niveau vers Windows 7 ou Windows Vista Service Pack 2 et
 													installez le panneau de configuration iCloud pour Windows.
Oui mais si on ne peut pas que se passe-t-il ?


----------



## CBi (23 Décembre 2011)

Hé bien il se passe que tu l'as dans l'os. Même problème pour moi, je n'ai qu'un Mac sur les 7 que je possède qui peut passer à Lion. Du coup, je l'activerai au dernier moment pour garder mon adresse mac.com au cas où mais en pratique c'est "sauve qui peut". En plus, je n'arrive pas à comprendre l'utilité de iCloud:
     E-mail et calendrier : à la rigueur, mais pas compatible anciens Macs
     Photos : j'ai un iPhone que j'utilise pour mon travail et perso. Aucune envie de voir toutes mes photos copiées sur toutes mes machines. Avec Gallery sur Mobile.me, je les envoie sur l'iDisk, classées et faciles à retrouver, en 2 clicks. 
     Documents : pas même capable de faire des échanges corrects avec mon iPad 
      .....


----------



## fabfabcemoi (22 Février 2012)

Ayant reçu un "gentil" mail me disant que MobileMe va disparaître on me dit qu'il faut que je migre vers iCloud. Sauf que je n'ai pas Lion ! Et je n'ai pas trop envie d'y passer et avec mes 3giga de ram sur un iMac core 2 duo 2Ghz je ne sais même pas si c'est suffisant.

Là je viens de discuter avec l'assistance en ligne et on me dit (les fautes de conjugaison sont laissées arbitrairement) :


_iCloud a été pensé pour améliorer encore plus les fonctions qui vous sont offertes et est un service gratuit et très fonctionnel qui vous est proposé. En effet, une mise a jour de votre ordinateur est nécessaire mais comme je vous le disait, garder a l'esprit que l'univers de l'informatique avance a toute vitesse pour vous fournir le meilleur._



M'enfin ce n'est pas la faute de la demoiselle du _chat_, mais c'est quand même un peu frustrant tout ça.


----------

